# No creo que eres



## blake_1794

Hola a todos!

Sé que normalmente, esta frase sería, no creo que seas.  Pero lo que pasa es que leo un libro, y dice  "No creo que eres una mala persona".  También está correcto eso a veces?   Tal vez la autora lo haya dicho así para hacer algun efecto?  
 Me pueden explicar esto??
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## rinmach

blake_1794 said:


> *¡*Hola a todos!
> 
> Sé que normalmente, esta frase sería, no creo que seas.  Pero lo que pasa es que leo un libro, y dice  "No creo que eres una mala persona".  También está correcto eso a veces?   Tal vez la autora lo haya dicho así para hacer alg*ú*n efecto?
> *¿*Me pueden explicar esto??
> Gracias de antemano.


I'm not a native speaker, but I would assume that it is a conversational phrase, similar to "you don't" in English. Although it's grammatically incorrect, it could, as you note, portray a certain tone.


----------



## juandiego

Hi blake.
You are right that the expression _No creo_ triggers the subjunctive mood. However, that sentence is also possible if what you are doing is to deny the whole sentence: _NO [creo que eres mala persona]_, and not only the first verb _creo_. Thus, the negative particle works as shifting the value (positive—>negative) of the whole. The sentence itself, out of context, is easily deemed as inappropriate but in some contexts could be acceptable; e. g.:
_*A*: Oye, *B*, me han dicho que crees que soy mala persona, ¿es cierto?
*B*: No. No creo que eres mala persona, es que sé que lo eres._


----------



## Peterdg

I fully agree with Juandiego's conclusion. I usually explain the story a little bit differently, but the conclusion is the same.

Constructions with "no creo/pienso etc. que ..." use the subjunctive if the negation can be applied to the principal verb (creer) AND to the subordinate. In your example, that translates to: "*no* creo que seas mala persona" is more or less equivalent to "creo que *no* eres mala persona". 

When you use the indicative in the subordinate in this case, the negation only applies to the principal verb (so, to "creer" only). So, when you say "no creo que eres mala persona", you're actually saying "I don't *think* you are a bad person; I'm sure you are". I have put "*think*" in bold to indicate that when you would say this, you'd stress the word "think".

Needless to say that this type of construction with the indicative can be quite embarrasing for non-native speakers if they use the wrong mode. They may say something that they didn't mean to say.


----------



## k-in-sc

But Juandiego is saying you can use that construction if (for example) you're picking up an entire statement and negating it, which would retain the meaning that you do not think the person is a bad person.


----------



## Peterdg

k-in-sc said:


> But Juandiego is saying you can use that construction if (for example) you're picking up an entire statement and negating it, which would retain the meaning that you do not think the person is a bad person.


That's why I explain it differently


----------



## k-in-sc

You said "So, when you say 'no creo que eres mala persona,' you're actually saying 'I don't* think* you are a bad person; I'm sure you are.'" That's the opposite of what Juan said.


----------



## Peterdg

K, read this:



juandiego said:


> _*B*: No. No creo que eres mala persona, __*es que sé que lo eres*__._


Where is this different from what I said?


----------



## k-in-sc

Sorry, I read it as "sé lo que eres"!


----------



## juandiego

k-in-sc said:


> But Juandiego is saying you can use that construction if (for example) you're picking up an entire statement and negating it, *which would retain the meaning that you do not think the person is a bad person*.


Hi Peterdg. (I've tried to find the thread in which we discussed this before in order to link it here but without success. Can't remember its title)
Hi k-in-sc.
 True, though just instrumentally only to state subsequently that it's not a matter of belief but of fact. It's only the mood what changes. You are stating a declaration of the whole, only that in its negative form, and not an opinion of what you don't think.


----------



## autremoi

Estoy de acuerdo con juandiego pero la frase me suena un tanto Spanglish (no digo que sea inválido), para expresar la idea de B sin ambigüedad yo diría:

_B: No es que *crea* que *eres* mala persona, lo sé._

Para entender el uso del indicativo en la frase "no creo que eres" ver este ejemplo: 

_No creo que Dios existe._ => Estoy 100% seguro de que Dios no existe._ (punto de vista certero, carente de *duda*, *posibilidad*, o *deseo*)._
_No creo que Dios exista._ => Dudo que dios exista. // Creo que Dios no existe, pero es posible que exista.


----------



## juandiego

autremoi said:


> Para entender el uso del indicativo en la frase "no creo que eres" ver este ejemplo:
> 
> _No creo que Dios existe._ => Estoy 100% seguro de que Dios no existe._ (punto de vista certero, carente de *duda*, *posibilidad*, o *deseo*)._
> _No creo que Dios exista._ => Dudo que dios exista. // Creo que Dios no existe, pero es posible que exista.


Hola autremoi.
Desde luego está el problema del amplio espectro de significado de _creer_ que va desde una convicción firme de algo que se asume como completamente cierto hasta tan solo tener la impresión, la vaga idea de que algo de lo que apenas se sabe pueda ser de determinada manera. Pero no creo que este problema se aclare con el modo del verbo. En el segundo ejemplo con el subjuntivo cabe la posibilidad de que se manifieste una convicción firme y el ejemplo con el indicativo puede también ir complementado con alguna frase que diga todo lo contrario, similar a la del ejemplo que puse antes: _No creo que Dios existe; sé que existe_. La única manera de expresar sin duda convicción firme es evitar el verbo _creer_ en este tipo de construcciones con subordinada porque en última instancia no termina de transmitir firmeza de convicción. Sí se puede transmitir certeza con el verbo _creer_ si no hay oración subordinada: _No creo en Dios_.


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> I fully agree with Juandiego's conclusion. I usually explain the story a little bit differently, but the conclusion is the same.
> 
> Constructions with "no creo/pienso etc. que ..." use the subjunctive if the negation can be applied to the principal verb (creer) AND to the subordinate. In your example, that translates to: "*no* creo que seas mala persona" is more or less equivalent to "creo que *no* eres mala persona".
> 
> When you use the indicative in the subordinate in this case, the negation only applies to the principal verb (so, to "creer" only). So, when you say "no creo que eres mala persona", you're actually saying "I don't *think* you are a bad person; I'm sure you are". I have put "*think*" in bold *to indicate that when you would say this, you'd stress the word "think"*.
> 
> Needless to say that this type of construction with the indicative can be quite embarrasing for non-native speakers if they use the wrong mode. They may say something that they didn't mean to say.


Hello Peterdg.

Coming to think again on that boldfaced part, with which I agree it usually happens, my take on it is that the verb is just stressed because of the need to express that it's not about belief, as opposed to the normal constructionwith the subjunctive in which it's not particularly stressed. However, I don't see this implies that the negation only applies to it, actually I think that the negation applies to the whole some way or another in both cases; as k-in-sc said, actually the sentence itself, in both cases, retains the meaning that you do not think the person is a bad person, though for different reasons: opinion and declaration.


----------



## autremoi

blake_1794

Como bien dice peterdg, al enfatizar "creo" en la  frase en cuestión se sugiere que no es una mera opinión sino una  certeza. Es cierto que en ocasiones se utiliza: _No CREO que... lo sé. No CREO que... estoy seguro de ello. No CREO que...lo he visto_.  Sin embargo, especialmente en el lenguaje escrito donde el énfasis no  se puede especificar, el sentido de la frase se vuelve ambiguo, y la  ironía se puede llegar a perder. 

En cualquier otro contexto,  tanto con "creer" como con muchos otros verbos, me atrevo a decir que el  indicativo en la subordinada de una frase negativa sonaría bastante  raro.  

Volviendo a tu pregunta original, tendrías que ver el  contexto en que aparece la frase, veo varias posibilidades para explicar  el uso del indicativo:
* el personaje intenta decir en un tono irónico que no es cuestión de creer u opinar sino de saber con certeza.
* la autora quiere sugerir que el personaje que dice la frase no hace buen uso del lenguaje.
* la autora tuve un leve desliz que el editor no detectó.
* el español no es la lengua nativa de la autora.


----------



## blake_1794

Hmmm.  Aqui les dejo el contexto en el que aparece--

"No creo que eres una mala persona, pero estás haciendo cosas muy malas." 
La autora sí es nativa de español, es una mujer cubana.  ¿Les ayuda algo la frase en la que lo vi?   Muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas


----------



## juandiego

blake_1794 said:


> "No creo que eres una mala persona, pero estás haciendo cosas muy malas."
> La autora sí es nativa de español, es una mujer cubana.  ¿Les ayuda algo la frase en la que lo vi?   Muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas


 Yo ne le veo suficiente justificación al que no haya utilizado el subjuntivo. La adversidad que se introduce en la segunda proposición no modifica el sentido de incertidumbre del _No creo que_ inicial. Tal vez se trate de un uso regional del modo o un simple despiste.

Por cierto, aquí hay otro hilo donde se discutió una expresión parecida. En ese mismo hilo se enlaza con otro en el que también se habla del _No creo que/Creo que_; es éste.


----------



## dilema

juandiego said:


> Hi blake.
> You are right that the expression _No creo_ triggers the subjunctive mood. However, that sentence is also possible if what you are doing is to deny the whole sentence: _NO [creo que eres mala persona]_, and not only the first verb _creo_. Thus, the negative particle works as shifting the value (positive—>negative) of the whole. The sentence itself, out of context, is easily deemed as inappropriate but in some contexts could be acceptable; e. g.:
> _*A*: Oye, *B*, me han dicho que crees que soy mala persona, ¿es cierto?
> *B*: No. No creo que eres mala persona, es que sé que lo eres._


Pues a mí me suena realmente forzado el uso de indicativo en todo caso, la verdad. En mi entorno, al menos, el énfasis lo construiríamos más bien:
No es que crea que eres mala persona, es que sé que lo eres.

Posiblemente se trate de una de esas cosas que varían según la región.


----------



## duvija

_No creo que eres una mala persona, pero ahora actuaste/estás actuando impulsivamente_. (va de lo general a lo particular).
No le veo nada raro a esto, inclusive cuando no negamos la segunda parte ni repitamos el verbo de la primera. Y juro que español es mi idioma nativo.


----------



## juandiego

dilema said:


> Pues a mí me suena realmente forzado el uso de indicativo en todo caso, la verdad. En mi entorno, al menos, el énfasis lo construiríamos más bien:
> _No es que crea que eres mala persona, es que sé que lo eres_.
> 
> Posiblemente se trate de una de esas cosas que varían según la región.


Hola Dilema.
 Coincides en el ejemplo con autremoi, y yo no estoy en desacuerdo salvo que ahí me inclinaría todavía más por el indicativo (creo) al estar menos afectado de la negación. Lo que ocurre es que esa frase simplemente no es por la que pregunta el que ha iniciado el hilo. Lo que se ha hecho es buscarle un contexto posible a una frase en concreto.

Existen diferencias regionales en el uso del subjuntivo en general y supongo que de este caso del _No creo que/Creo_ _que_ también las habrá. No obstante, por aquí, al menos lo que conozco, el _no creo que_ siempre va con subjuntivo salvo que, como en el caso del ejemplo, lo que estás haciendo es cambiar intencionadamente el modo para reforzar  o aclarar lo que se quiere transmitir. En este sentido, se puede considerar forzado, pero es un recurso válido y efectivo cuando se quiere emplear la negación de esa manera tan diferente de la normal. De hecho, la aplicación intencionada de este recurso solo podrá estar en manos de los que dominen suficientemente bien el lenguaje por razones obvias.


----------



## Peterdg

juandiego said:


> Hola Dilema.
> No obstante, por aquí, al menos lo que conozco, el _no creo que_ siempre va con subjuntivo salvo que, como en el caso del ejemplo, lo que estás haciendo es cambiar intencionadamente el modo para reforzar o aclarar lo que se quiere transmitir.


¡Exactamente!

No sé si es oportuno, pero me gustaría introducir aquí la teoría de la declaración(indicativo)/no declaración(subjuntivo) de José Ruiz Campillo. Es catedrático lingüístico de la universidad de Granada. Ha desarrollado una teoría alternativa sobre el valor del subjuntivo que, en mi opinión, es mucha más coherente que la teoría convencional de "irrealidad, hipotético, duda, incertitud etc.". Aunque, en mi opinión, esta teoría tampoco es generativa (aunque pretenda serlo), por lo menos da una idea mucha más clara e intuitiva del valor del subjuntivo.

Esta teoría dice que lo que declaras, se expresa en indicativo. Lo que no declaras, se expresa en subjuntivo. Para daros una idea de lo que significa, lo ilustraré con un ejemplo.

En 1) "me molesta que fumes", dices que algo te molesta pero no dices que alguien esté fumando. Puedo o no puedo estar fumando.

En 2) "me molesta que fumas", algo que no se admite en España (como me han confirmado muchos forereos y también mis amigos españoles), pero admitido (y usado) en gran parte de América Latina, dices la misma cosa que en 1) pero además informas, declaras, que alguien está fumando.

Campillo da una definición formal de lo que es una declaración y lo que no lo es pero para nuestra exposición nos contentaremos con la idea intuitiva de lo que significa "declaración".

Campillo le llama a la forma 1) la forma canónica (la que es normal) y la 2) es una forma no-canónica (la que induce un significado "marcado"). (Es en esta parte que la teoría coincide con lo que acaba de decir Juandiego)

Ahora bien, con nuestro ejemplo original, "no creo que eres mala persona", con el indicativo "eres" declaras: "eres mala persona". No hay ninguna duda sobre la declaración "eres mala persona"; ahora sólo queda inventarnos una explicación de lo que significa "no creo" en este contexto ya que el significado de la subordinada ya está fijada. La única salida es atribuirle otro sentido a "no creo que" de lo que normalmente tiene; es decir: "no lo creo, sino estoy seguro".

Esta teoría no invalida lo que dije en mi primer post en este hilo. Sólo es otra manera para abordar el tema. El resultado es el mismo.


----------



## SevenDays

Me imagino que no estará demás acotar lo siguiente:
Según mi entender, la única diferencia _sintáctica_ entre (a) _*no* creo que eres una mala persona _y (b) _creo que *no* eres una mala persona_ es que la negación en (a) ocurre en la principal, y en (b) en la subordinada. La diferencia _semántica _es que la negación en la subordinada (b) presenta una mayor certeza, y tanto (a) como (b) indican más certeza en la negación que el subjuntivo _no creo que seas una mala persona_. Un tema aparte es si en realidad _eres una mala persona_. El indicativo en la subordinada lo presenta como un hecho, el subjuntivo como una representación mental. La diferencia, en nuestra mente, entre lo que es _un hecho_ y lo que es _una representación mental_ puede ser tan finísima que en realidad no importa cual modo usamos. Ahora bien, si queremos decir "_no creo que eres una mala persona, es que sé que lo eres"_, o "_no lo creo sino estoy seguro"_, pues me parece que tenemos que hacerlo explicitamente, con todas sus letras, ya que "_no creo que eres una mala persona" _no lo hace por si misma. 
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Lo que hicimos es inventar/proponer un contexto en el que pueda funcionar "no creo que *eres* mala persona". Si opinas que es necesario añadir más contexto, probablemente tienes razón. Es lo que hicimos nosotros también; añadir un contexto y además explicar las consecuencias y proponer un sistema (o dos) que explica(n) la mecánica del fenómeno. 

Es un hecho que la primera reacción de todos los hispanohablantes que conozco ante el indicativo en este caso, sin más contexto, es que es incorrecto. Sólo si añadimos un contexto específico, admiten que podría ser correcto en "ciertas circunstancias".


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Lo que hicimos es inventar/proponer un contexto en el que pueda funcionar "no creo que *eres* mala persona". Si opinas que es necesario añadir más contexto, probablemente tienes razón. Es lo que hicimos nosotros también; añadir un contexto y además explicar las consecuencias y proponer un sistema (o dos) que explica(n) la mecánica del fenómeno.
> 
> Es un hecho que la primera reacción de todos los hispanohablantes que conozco ante el indicativo en este caso, sin más contexto, es que es incorrecto. Sólo si añadimos un contexto específico, admiten que podría ser correcto en "ciertas circunstancias".



Y de paso, no se olviden del inglés, donde también el verdadero 'I think not...' se transforma en 'I don't think...' - lo que es mentira, porque no es que alguien doesn't think, sino que pensar, piensa. Y piensa que 'no'. Eso es un tema recontra largo y complicado, que sale de estos límites.
Y como de costumbre, agregando mierda, siempre se logra un contexto admisible.


----------



## Irma2011

Peterdg said:


> Lo que hicimos es inventar/proponer un contexto en el que pueda funcionar "no creo que *eres* mala persona". Si opinas que es necesario añadir más contexto, probablemente tienes razón. Es lo que hicimos nosotros también; añadir un contexto y además explicar las consecuencias y proponer un sistema (o dos) que explica(n) la mecánica del fenómeno.
> 
> Es un hecho que la primera reacción de todos los hispanohablantes que conozco ante el indicativo en este caso, sin más contexto, es que es incorrecto. Sólo si añadimos un contexto específico, admiten que podría ser correcto en "ciertas circunstancias".


A mí me parece que se está elucubrando demasiado. Una frase como _"No creo que eres mala persona_" no puede por sí sola llevarnos a pensar que el hablante está seguro de que su interlocutor es mala persona. Eso es pura imaginación. Estoy con Sevendays cuando dice que hace falta más contexto para afirmar semejante cosa. El indicativo puede deberse simplemente a que se estén repitiendo las palabras literales de otra persona: -"Tú crees que soy mala persona" -"No, no creo que eres mala persona." O a cualquier otra cosa. Sin más contexto, poco es lo que se puede decir.


Edito: Este mensaje mío no contradice totalmente el tuyo, Peter. Pulsé 'Reply with Quote' sin querer.


----------



## SevenDays

La certidumbre y la negación absoluta siempre van en indicativo (_*eres una mala persona*, *no eres una mala persona*_); la duda en subjuntivo (*dudo que seas una mala persona*). Entre la certidumbre/negación absoluta y la duda hay una amplia zona donde resalta la subjetividad del como vemos las cosas. De partida, "creo" nos aleja de la certidumbre.* "*_Creo que no eres una mala persona" _expresa la negación con mayor certidumbre que "_no creo que eres una mala persona", _sin que esta negación sea absoluta. La oración dice lo que dice, y no es necesario agregar más contexto para validarla (pero nada impide agregar más detalles para dejar claro el asunto o para cambiar totalmente el significado:_ no creo que eres una mala persona, es que lo sé. _[_Contexto, you lil devil_...]). He visto en muchos libros el paradigma "creo que + indic./no creo que + subj."; entonces lo más natural sería_ no creo que seas una mala persona_. Pero esto no invalida "no creo que eres una mala persona", ni tampoco exige un contexto más específico para su uso. No somos _robots_; podemos expresarnos de varias maneras. Es la riqueza del lenguaje.
Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Hola de nuevo.

Una aclaración a lo del significado que se pueda inferir de _"No creo que eres mala persona"_. No se trata de entender cómo es la persona sino de entender tan solo que se niega la creencia de lo declarado. Esto luego puede ir complementado con lo que sea:_ "Sé que lo eres."_; _"Sé que no lo eres."_; _"Los asuntos de fe me los reservo para otras cosas."_;_ "Ni siquiera me importa."_; etc.

Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en lo difícil que sería estar seguro de qué se quiere transmitir con esa frase aislada, máxime si se considera las posibles variaciones regionales en el uso del subjuntivo de esta construcción. Además, no se suele utilizar el lenguaje como una especie de jeroglífico con mínimos y sutiles datos sino que intentamos hacernos entender. Dicho esto, me pregunto qué otra posible interpretación tendría la frase aislada si de antemano aceptamos que está redactada bien y con intención, y para una zona hispanohablante en la que el subjuntivo siga reglamentariamente a la construcción _"No creo que"_ en su uso, digamos, normal.


----------



## Peterdg

Irma2011 said:


> Edito: Este mensaje mío no contradice totalmente el tuyo, Peter. Pulsé 'Reply with Quote' sin querer.


Irma, no pasa nada.

Complementas lo que dije yo y lo que dijo Juandiego. La forma normal es "no creo que + subjuntivo". Si aparece un indicativo, ocurre algo especial. El ejemplo que das, citar a algo repitiendo palabras literalmente, también es un contexto muy específico.

No sólo ocurre con esta construcción: también es posible con oraciones condicionales que, sin el contexto adecuado, dan lugar a construcciones que normalmente se consideran incorrectas de punto de vista gramatical. 

Ejemplo de la NGLEem: 47.4.1e


> Esta pauta es válida, sin embargo, aunque poco frecuente, cuando se usa para reproducir palabras recién pronunciadas por el interlocutor, como en:_ Yo eso lo tendría muy claro cómo hacerlo. - Pues, si lo tendrías_ _tan claro, todavía estás a tiempo. ..._


 La repetición de palabras citadas a veces produce resultados que no caben en la teoría general pero son contextos muy específicos.


----------



## Irma2011

Pues, sí, ha resultado que estamos todos de acuerdo en la posible explicación de ese indicativo. Como también en que conviene dar unas pautas claras a las personas que están aprendiendo una lengua.


----------



## juandiego

Acabo de encontrar por casualidad esta página en la que se profundiza en esta construcción e incluso nos la bautiza:* rechazo contextual*.


> En otros casos, el verbo _creer_ en forma negativa tiene el sentido de ‘no adherirse a una determinada proposición’:
> _No creo que existen los extraterrestres._
> _[dicen que existen los extraterrestres, pero eso yo no lo creo]_
> Con la primera persona puede aparecer el modo indicativo cuando se trata de rechazar de inmediato algo que se ha dicho, afirmado o sugerido en el contexto.
> Con _no creo que + indicativo_, el hablante se distancia de alguna afirmación hecha en el contexto, explícita o implícitamente. Es lo que algunos autores llaman rechazo contextual.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, that's really helpful! Couldn't be more relevant! Good work


----------



## Irma2011

Buen hallazgo, Juan, y buen arsenal de ejemplos.


----------

